
What Graph/NoSQL Database to choose for the next project? - luav
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-graph-database-choose-next-project-artem-v-l
======
hkernbach
Seems like a lot of good work you´ve put into your course.

~~~
luav
Thanks @hkernbach. I've prepared just a lab in scope of the Data Bases course,
and did my best to produce such materials for the students that could be
useful for their future career and statups.

